# Duck hunting first with some bad hunters.



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

I had something fishy happen to me and my group this weekend when hunting ducks and figured I would share. I went scouting Friday for ducks for a good spot to hunt ducks for Saturday. I ended up scouting an area that we have hunted since opening week and have drove past multiple times but not hunted due to having other fields. This field has never been posted. I found last night that it was loaded with ducks and checked all 4 corners for signs. We left early saturday morning and came to our field to find a posted sign in the corner that was not there the night before. The sign did not have a name or anything on it. We went to our secondary field and 4 of us ended up shooting 21 birds so it was a good day. On the way home we drove past this field since it is off the highway. We found no ducks in the water and no posted sign in the corner. I suspect that some hunters put a fake posted sign so noone would hunt it. I am not positive but it seems fishy since it has never been posted before and was not posted when we came back. Just figured I would share.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

That would take some nerve to do. Thats why i always try to ask the landowner no mattter if its posted or not. Puts my mind at ease in the morning knowing i have permission no matter what.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Either that or some other hunters got permission ane wernt gunna hunt it untill the next day or something.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have posted stuff at night, but I always put it the legal distance. So someone probably put a sign there to keep people out so they could hunt it.

Legally you can hunt a posted field if there is no name, but that in itself is hairy...


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

blhunter3 You have a great way of setting a hunter up for a violation that he had no intention of commiting.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

I guess maybe the land owner posted it so they could hunt it but I would have thought they would have put their name on the sign. And I know that is the law but we had another field and don't want to wreck any hunter/farmer relations and push even more landowners into posting their land or else getting angry and not allowing people to hunt their land.


----------



## TakeThatDrake (Aug 22, 2010)

I still don't understand the confusion with the posting and trespass law. Obviously it is a big issue, I have never knowingly hunted on posted property without getting permission. Whether it is signed or not. However I have seen a few posts on here stating it is illegal to hunt a field that has posted signs that are not signed. Here is the entire section of the regulations from the North Dakota Game and fish...

21. Posting and Trespass

Only the owner or tenant, or an individual authorized by the owner, may post land by placing signs giving notice that no hunting is permitted on the land. The name of the person posting the land must appear on each sign in legible characters. The signs must be readable from the outside of the land and must be placed conspicuously not more than 880 yards apart. As to land entirely enclosed by a fence or other enclosure, posting of signs at or on all gates through the fence or enclosure constitutes a posting of all the enclosed land.

It is illegal to hunt on posted lands without permission from the owner or tenant. Trespass is a criminal violation punishable by suspension of hunting, fishing and trapping privileges for a period of at least one year.

It is illegal to hunt upon the premises of another within 440 yards of any occupied building without the consent of the person occupying the building. This does not prohibit hunting on land owned by neighbors (private or public) even if the land is less than 440 yards from the occupied building.

Any person may enter upon legally posted land (without a firearm) to recover game shot or killed on land where he/she had a lawful right to hunt.

It is illegal to hunt in unharvested cereal and oilseed crops, including sprouted winter wheat, alfalfa, clover and other grasses grown for seed, without the owner's consent.

It is illegal to deface, take down or destroy posting signs.

Failure to close gates upon exit or entry is a criminal violation, punishable by forfeiture of hunting licenses.

What I see is in order to be legally posted the name of the landowner has to be on the sign. I'm not condoning hunting land that has signs but is not signed. There is no quicker way to ruin the relationship between farmers and hunters. I'm just curious because there have been times where you find old, (like 10+ years old) signs that are not signed. I have heard stories of guys bragging in the bar that they bring posted signs out and throw them on unposted fields that have birds to keep other people out. I know it's a touchy subject, always better to be safe than sorry. I just dont see anything in the regs that says you are breaking the law by hunting a field with signs that arent signed...


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Probably the guy in the oldsmobile who tried to kick the guys out of someone else's field.


----------



## takeem75 (May 30, 2009)

I like the previous post. That was the car I mentioned in my thread that I started a while ago. Any chance you were in the Anamoose area?


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

get permission for ALL land and you don't have to worry ever again! not even if it's posted during the night. this (posting tactic) is being used by ditch pigs and game hogs.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> I have posted stuff at night, but I always put it the legal distance. So someone probably put a sign there to keep people out so they could hunt it.
> 
> Legally you can hunt a posted field if there is no name, but that in itself is hairy...


I wouldn't be so sure.... The regulations define trespass and legal signs but nowhere does it indicate that it is legal to hunt land that is posted with an illegal sign. It may make it harder to prosecute but the owner could still have causes to boot you off the land and even charge you.he may not get a conviction but who wants the hassle.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have posted stuff at night, but I always put it the legal distance. So someone probably put a sign there to keep people out so they could hunt it.
> ...


You can still tell someone to get off your land, but if the name isn't there you have no chance in court. My neighbor and former coworker found out the hard way in last deer season. He has all of the land he owns around his house posted, but his name wasn't on his signs and some people were walking his land for deer. Game Warden came out and said you SOL on the tresspassing since you have no name on your signs.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Old Hunter said:


> blhunter3 You have a great way of setting a hunter up for a violation that he had no intention of commiting.


Well that just how it works out sometimes when I get done with work and I have time to help my Grandfather post his land. Still a person should check for posted signs when he enters the field the next morning or night.


----------

